# Using Marriott Rewards points for a Marriott timeshare stay



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2005)

*I have copied and edited some posts from the old TUG BBS*:

-----------------------------------------------

*atkinsge*  04-20-2005
Am I correct that Marriott Resort Purchase points cannot by applied to vacation club resort award stays?

And that other accumulated points (credit card/stays at Marriott properties) can be used for vacation club stays?

------------------------------------------------

*Dave M & dll1234*  04-21-05

Not quite. Marriott Rewards points earned by turning in the use of a Marriott week in exchange for points cannot be used for timeshare stays. Points earned in other ways (purchase incentives, stays at Marriott hotels, Marriott Visa purchases, etc.) may be used for awards for Marriott timeshare stays.

-------------------------------------------------

*Dave M note*  06-14-05

Although you can’t tell from looking at your Marriott Rewards paper or online account statement how many points are restricted in the manner discussed above, a call to Marriott Rewards can elicit the information – once you get to a live person!

-------------------------------------------------

*Dave M note* 04-28-06

Authoritative support:

From the Marriott Rewards Terms & Conditions:





> Marriott Rewards points acquired through ownership of an interest at a Marriott Vacation Club International resort may not be used to request a reward certificate for accommodations at a Marriott Vacation Club resort.


More clearly, from the MVCI site FAQs:





> Q: Can I use my Marriott Rewards® points to stay at another Marriott Vacation Club® International resort?
> 
> A: Please note that Marriott Rewards® points acquired through exchange of an interest or share at a Marriott Vacation Club resort may not be used to request a Reward Certificate for accommodations at a Marriott Vacation Club resort.


  Thus, points obtained from turning the use of a timeshare in for points cannot be used for a timeshare stay. However, other points, such as purchase incentive and referral points and those points obtained from hotel stays and Marriott Visa card charges should be okay to use for timeshare stays.


----------

